# Got some turning done...



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Sep 22, 2015)

bottom pic is a Lil' Nibbler made from dyed spalted stabilized maple and Osage driftwood. top one is Osage AFB and Itallian Briar Burl with African Red Plum inserts.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 22, 2015)

Beautiful wood and use of it.


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 22, 2015)

Nice Pappy


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 22, 2015)

Those are works of art Jack!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 23, 2015)

Beautiful work Jack. Your transitions are flawless.


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 23, 2015)

Top drawer! Extremely nice in all respects. Chuck


----------



## birddog (Oct 22, 2015)

Excellent choices of materials and craftsmanship!


----------



## CWS (Oct 24, 2015)

AWESOME JACK!!!


----------

